# the wife is so smart



## epgorge (Jan 22, 2007)

I was reading a post the other day about carpets on the floor to stop bottles from breaking, so I discussed this with my wife. My wife doesn't understand my obsession with bottles but does appreciate their history and diversity. She stops at fondling.
 Regardless, she is just so smart and usually looks at things in the most simplistic ways. She told me, rather than carpet our entire house (we live in a federal with wooden floors) I should fasten filament (transparent fish line) across my displays of bottles.

 It works.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 22, 2007)

I have seen pic from a few forum members that do that. We don't have to many quakes but we do have hurricanes an though I have yet to have one fall off a shelf I am still concidering using the idea myself.


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 22, 2007)

How about using museum gel? Works good and is reusable too.


----------



## epgorge (Jan 22, 2007)

We do have an occassional shaker here in the NE but I just need keep the damn cats out of hte kitty nipper. 
 Ep


----------



## epgorge (Jan 22, 2007)

My wife's family comes from GA. She says its just southern intelligence. I reminded her they originally came from England .
 Ep


----------



## capsoda (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes but they got smart in the South eatin grits. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## digdug (Jan 22, 2007)

I used fishing line on my shelves. You can barely notice it.  Check out the photos under Soda's-Green Fanta and the Tab bottle postings.  I think it is going to work for me.


----------



## epgorge (Jan 22, 2007)

Jane, 

 That's my wifes name too. I don't know where to get gel. I asked down at the country story and they looked at me kinda funny.

 Ep


----------



## jane8851 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Ep,
 You can get it here:
http://www.improvementscatalog.com/home/improvements/89869-Clear-Museum-Gel-Putty.html

 I use the clear gel but I would think either the gel or the putty would work.

 Jane


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Jan 30, 2007)

You can also get Museum Wax. I think it is sold at hardware stores. I forgot where I got mine.


----------

